# Richard Pygott



## steph01 (Dec 21, 2016)

Richard Pygott was Master of the Children in the household chapel of Cardinal Wolsey. During his tenure the ability of the choristers and the excellence of the music exceeded that of Henry VIII's Chapel Royal, as evidenced in letters from Henry's Dean to the Cardinal praising the choir and Pygott's teaching of them.

There don't seem to many many recordings of music, and this is the only one I have. It contains his five part mass _Missa Veni sancte spiritus_, featuring some highly ornate parts it was certainly written for a a choir of great ability.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Looking on youtube I came across this marvellous work sung by the choir of Charterhouse School in 1966. Quid Petis O fili? (What ask you my child?):






What I don't quite understand is how the following version (also good), and most of the other versions on yt are longer in duration, yet performed at a much faster tempo!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I stumbled on the Pygott and Mason recording a while ago and purchased it on a whim. It was one of my better whims.


----------



## steph01 (Dec 21, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> Looking on youtube I came across this marvellous work sung by the choir of Charterhouse School in 1966. Quid Petis O fili? (What ask you my child?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a recording of this on the Choir of Christ Church Oxford's Tudor Christmas album. It's just over 9 minutes and taken considerably slower than the 7 minute version by Trinity Cathedral, Cleveland above. I assume they are otherwise the same.

The shorter Guildford Cathedral Choir recording is perhaps a truncated version for the concert they performed it at?


----------

